# Favorite brushes/grooming supplies?



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

Are you planning on learning to trim him yourself?

Brushes: I pretty much only use a large slicker brush and a greyhound comb.
Undercoat rake: Mars Coat King 18-blade doublewide
Shampoo: I like Chris Christensen stuff (Day to Day and Fair Advantage), but Pure Paws, the Barker, Plush Puppy, Crown Royale, etc. are all quality brands.
Conditioner: Chris Christensen Pro Gro is pretty much the best, but you can by matching sets from pretty much all of the above brands.
Dryer: Flying Pig is good quality for an affordable price. Best of the best is probably the K9-III, but they are heavy and expensive. Chris Christensen also has good dryers, and Shernbao also has great dryers.


----------



## mirandameg (11 mo ago)

ArkansasGold said:


> Are you planning on learning to trim him yourself?
> 
> Brushes: I pretty much only use a large slicker brush and a greyhound comb.
> Undercoat rake: Mars Coat King 18-blade doublewide
> ...


I am planning too! I have a dairy farm and we show our cows (confirmation shows), so I already have


ArkansasGold said:


> Are you planning on learning to trim him yourself?
> 
> Brushes: I pretty much only use a large slicker brush and a greyhound comb.
> Undercoat rake: Mars Coat King 18-blade doublewide
> ...


I am planning on learning how to! I have a dairy farm and we show our cows (in conformation shows) and I do all of the clipping and preparation for them. so I already have some high quality grooming products that I can also use on my dog (blower, wahl cordless clippers). Definitely will take it in small strides and will consult professional dog groomers but ideally I would love to be able to him myself eventually.


----------



## ArkansasGold (Dec 7, 2017)

That’s awesome! You shouldn’t really need clippers for regular grooming. You will need at least three pairs of shears: 5” straight (for feet), 7” straight (for ears and tail), and thinning shears (for basically everything). A grooming table is a must also. It will save your back.

Your reply made my heart happy because I grew up on a dairy farm. We had some registered Holsteins, but I didn’t show any. I was on the dairy judging team for FFA though. What breed(s) do you have?


----------

